# Bling bling - SRAM XX



## bvibert (May 29, 2009)

SRAM's new XX line:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/tech/2009/features/SRAM_xx_launch09


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2009)

I guess no one else is amazed by all the expensive shiny new bling?  The cassette is a pretty amazing work of art, they say it takes 9 hours to mill it. 





I guess that's why it costs $328!

I personally don't see the need for all the ultra lightness or 10 speeds in the rear, but innovation is cool.


----------



## WoodCore (May 29, 2009)

It's nice looking stuff but as a newbie $328.00 is half of what I paid for my first bike MTB last year.


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> It's nice looking stuff but as a newbie $328.00 is half of what I paid for my first bike MTB last year.



Yeah, and that's just for the cassette.  The whole setup (not including suspension) runs around $2400.


----------

